# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Teen Talks >  Good Morning Quotes

## heman

Early this morning God gave me 3 baskets of fruits -
LOVE + HAPPINESS + PEACE OF MIND
and told me 2 share them with PPL Dear 2 me.
I'm sharing all with U...
Good Morning! 
-------------------------------------------------
I just love when morning gets here,
cuz i can send a Great Big
Good Morning sms to my dearest.
what a lovely way to start my day 
-------------------------------------------------
Hello, wakup,
Receive my simple gift of 'GOOD MORNING'
wrapped with sincerity,
tied with care and sealed with a prayer
to keep u safe and happy all day long!
Take Care! 
-------------------------------------------------
Hearts Recieves LOVE, 
Mind recieve WISDOM,
Hand recieve GIFTS
&only spcl people recieve my SMS 
GUD Morning... 
-------------------------------------------------
Your soul came back from dreamland re-united
with a sleeping senseless piece of yourself
slowly open ur eyes realize its a brand new day.
Good Morning.

----------


## RAHEN

liked them...its nice to make someone feel special early in the morning...with ur shared messages...keep sharing. :Big Grin:

----------


## ViSIoN

like them 
but some time we tell that , oh ho which is call me.
thanks you...4 shearing...

----------


## Muzi

they are all good :Big Grin:

----------


## kadambari

thanks and i am glad that you all liked it

----------


## heman

thanks as it is always good to share

----------


## ahssas

*liked them its good way to make someone feels special as rahen said ... nice sharing ...*

----------


## ViSIoN



----------


## heman

i am glad that everyone liked them here

----------


## villies

lyke them heman.. lovely quotes

----------


## ViSIoN

welcome...jii

----------


## raiazlan

very nice sharing

----------


## heman

i am happy that all liked them here

----------

